# MKII Graywater Owner Check-In



## canni01

Hey Guys,

As the newest member of the Graywater club, I thought it might be fun to create a owners list to see how many are out there and how many owners are active on the forum. From my research I know that about 50 were scheduled to be made, and only approximately 40ish were ever produced. Maybe BobbyMike can chime in on the final number since he was in charge of distribution. I can try to update the thread as owners chime in :-!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. canni01
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. Pentameter 
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

........I will add to the count if higher numbers surface.


----------



## TallWatch

Is this the version with the GMT hand ? I like that one, why were only so few made ? Would be nice to own one.


----------



## TallWatch

Is this the version with the GMT hand ? I like that one, why were only so few made ?


----------



## canni01

TallWatch said:


> Is this the version with the GMT hand ? I like that one, why were only so few made ? Would be nice to own one.


Yes it is. They were made specifically for PMWF (Poor Mans Watch Forum) as a limited edition.

Why all 50 were not produced I am not sure. From prior posts it almost seems as though the project began to lose interest when the PMWF founder passed away and the site went down.


----------



## canni01




----------



## TallWatch

canni01 said:


>


Yeah, thats a great watch ! If the Original site is down is the history uploaded somewhere else so i can read up on it ? Thanks for posting !


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:

To answer questions about 'History' and 'Origins', ultimately the search function (that button in the upper right down from top about a third) is your best friend -

BUT, you'll have to read some....

Here is a start for you....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/graywater-origins-1292954.html

;-)

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Originally, there were supposed to be 50 watches.

From what I understood, after following the subject for about two years.... (or more) (both here and at the now-defunct PMWF) before I actually received mine (in Nov 2014), there were 'issues' for MKII in receiving the correct number and quality of high-quality parts, according to Bill Yao's rigorous requirements.

Parts issues were related to at least one critical part - He had posted that there was trouble getting watch cases in sufficient quality and quantity...

These issues caused many problems and delays.

In the end, for (whatever other) reasons in addition to this, the full quantity was never produced.

I was lucky enough to snag Number 22 - and it has been worn almost every day since....

There are many pictures of mine around here....

Since.....









Here are some...









:think: (This is one taken very shortly after I received the watch. Sadly, the 'beautiful killer' also seen in the photo passed on about 3 years ago - But the _*Graywater*_ is still going, but has had a few lumps and bumps along the way...)

















_The 'old girl' (both of them actually) have a lot of miles. _ ;-) _This one was taken in Mexico. Been there and back again....several times_









_(If you saw me today, I would probably be wearing this on this same velcro strap. It's been pretty consistently on the wrist....)_

|>|>


----------



## TallWatch

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think:
> 
> To answer questions about 'History' and 'Origins', ultimately the search function (that button in the upper right down from top about a third) is your best friend -
> 
> BUT, you'll have to read some....
> 
> Here is a start for you....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/graywater-origins-1292954.html
> 
> ;-)
> 
> |>|>


Awesome posts and watch, thanks a ziljon ! Lots to read up on. Pity chances of more production are nil&#8230;..


----------



## Chromejob

Ah, I see it arrived safely on your wrist, Nick. > Enjoy. It was a trusted friend on mine for many a jog, snow jaunt, and midnight scurry. If you look back on my past posts, you'll find it was the muse for many photographic experiments. I miss her complex face already, but know she'll keep you entranced for many moons.










I recall a lot of us were wowed by the "light saber" second hand on release. It's really something to see in action.










ADDENDUM:



canni01 said:


> &#8230;.Why all 50 were not produced I am not sure. From prior posts it almost seems as though the project began to lose interest when the PMWF founder passed away and the site went down.


The project was very briefly in peril because the PMWF, for whch the watch was made to commemorate, had to close down unexpectedly. Some of those who'd committed to the project declined or disappeared. But BobbyMike kept the fires stoked, and many of Mk II's fans swooped in and bought one (myself included). It's an amazing watch in several ways, and at the time t'was a golden opportunity to get a Mk II Benrus homage without scrounging for a pre-owned Paradive. The ETA movement is a reliable classic.

I believe the run didn't go to 50 due to parts supply issues, any other factors I leave to the principals to disclose. (Search in past threads and you may find answers.)

The PMWF community continued as the Wallet Friendly Watch Forum (WFWF).


----------



## Chromejob

BTW and FYI ... (background discussion). I was not involved in the PMWF design discussions or approval (I believe the project was driven by Reto and Bill Yao in collaboration), but I presumed this was a variant of the Benrus Type 1 homage _Paradive_, with a GMT movement and slightly different, flight instrument-inspired hands. Only AFTER getting it did I discover the *Omega Flightmaster* DNA. Introduced in 1969 as Omega's first distinct "pilot's watch," the watch came with a no-cost special order option of cadmium yellow chrono hands for better visibility in low light cockpit conditions. Like Rolex's GMT-Master, it had features intended for jet age, globe-trotting aircrews, right down to the jet intake inspired case, and Douglas DC-8[SUB][1][/SUB] on the caseback. Produced only from 1969 - 1977, it could be one of Omega's most distinctive "professional" watches (alongside the Ploprof).

[1] Technically, the tail of the engraving suggests a Boeing 707 "glider" with no engines. :roll:



















The distinctive 24h hand, and the cadmium yellow highlights, of the Graywater must be an homage to the optional Flightmaster configuration. Once I "grokked" that connection, affection for the Graywater only grew stronger. 

More on the Flightmaster from Worn & Wound.
Fratello Watches book review, _Flightmaster Only_.


----------



## Pentameter

I’m 33 but considering selling as it hardly gets any wrist time. It is an amazing watch though...


----------



## canni01

Pentameter said:


> I'm 33 but considering selling as it hardly gets any wrist time. It is an amazing watch though...


In addition loving the aesthetics of the watch, I'm a sucker for exclusivity, and since I basically had to beg chromejob to sell me his... I see this one staying with me.

It is quite amazing the popularity of this watch amongst MKII enthusiasts. If you look at previous for sale posts, these rarely last more than a day posted before someone grabs it. So, I'm sure you will have no difficulty.


----------



## canni01

Duplicate post.....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

@ Chromejob -


> The distinctive 24h hand, and the cadmium yellow highlights, of the Graywater must be an homage to the optional Flightmaster configuration. Once I "grokked" that connection, affection for the Graywater only grew stronger.


:think: Years ago, when I first started really studying 'action pistol shooting' I realized after much testing, that my eyes focused much more quickly and sharply if my rear sight was outlined in this shade of yellow, and my front sight was fitted with a fluorescent yellow bead (instead of the more prevalent orange or bright red).

So I went to my semi-autos and revolvers and learned how to create and mold these into the sights.

But your point is valid, too. I recognized the almost-certain homage to the shape and size of the 24-hour hand, after I considered chasing down a real "_*Flightmaster*_" --

:think: (Haven't really given up on that yet....). ;-)

But I always thought that the use of the yellow was because of the 'enhanced visibility aspect'.


----------



## Chromejob

EDIT: oops, forum rules. :-x (Post deletion not available.)


----------



## Semper Jeep

Pentameter said:


> I'm 33 but considering selling as it hardly gets any wrist time. It is an amazing watch though...


How do I claim rights of first refusal? :think:


----------



## BobbyMike

There were 40 made. That was a mutual decision by Bill and myself. I'm grateful that he completed that many. I still own mine, it was the first actually completed (but #27 in the series).

Keep your eyes open if you want one, I know quite a few (at least 10) have changed hands since the initial (painfully long) distribution.


----------



## Chromejob

Semper Jeep said:


> How do I claim rights of first refusal? :think:


 A: via PM. 

Note that this section of the forum has rather strict guidelines about veiled "for sale" and "WTB" posts. 

P.S. Nick is kidding, he didn't really beg. No horses were harmed in the making of "an offer I couldn't refuse."


----------



## SubMoose

Pentameter said:


> I'm 33 but considering selling as it hardly gets any wrist time. It is an amazing watch though...


Uh...you did sell it. It's right here next to 16, 18 and 24


----------



## SubMoose

And just to be clear, I went through my PM's and it appears I bought a Key West from you but I think I bought "33" from Aceldama or TMW.


----------



## Aceldama

SubMoose said:


> And just to be clear, I went through my PM's and it appears I bought a Key West from you but I think I bought "33" from Aceldama or TMW.
> View attachment 13892743


You got 24 from me. Didn't realize you were trying to get them all!


----------



## TheMeasure

4 Graywaters? Curious what's the obsession with the GW?

To be clear I think the GW is a phenomenal piece I've had extended wrist time with it. I could easily see it being "The One". Was only asking because as far as I know all 40 pieces are the same config, no variations. I also believe people should buy, collect, and wear what they want... I'm only curious.



SubMoose said:


> View attachment 13892705


IG: th3measure


----------



## SubMoose

Very logical question with an easy answer. GMT travel watch, one each for me and my 3 boys. Will be given on 18th birthdays.
Superior legibility, water resistant enough to scuba dive and completely innocuous on wrist in far away places!


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> 4 Graywaters? Curious what's the obsession with the GW?
> 
> To be clear I think the GW is a phenomenal piece I've had extended wrist time with it. I could easily see it being "The One". Was only asking because as far as I know all 40 pieces are the same config, no variations. I also believe people should buy, collect, and wear what they want... I'm only curious.
> 
> IG: th3measure


According to the build list I saw, the final serial was #39.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> According to the build list I saw, the final serial was #39.


I don't know what the final serial number was, but I know there were 40 pieces made. @Bobbymike confirmed this in post #18 above as well as another post maybe 2 years back. Does that mean the 40th piece made took serial #40? I'm not sure. I seem to recall the Graywater build jumped around and did not go in sequential serial number order but I could be mistaken there.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

SubMoose said:


> Very logical question with an easy answer. GMT travel watch, one each for me and my 3 boys. Will be given on 18th birthdays.
> Superior legibility, water resistant enough to scuba dive and completely innocuous on wrist in far away places!


Thanks for your response. I think that's awesome what you're going to do for your sons. For all the features you listed above is why I could see the Graywater being "The One".

IG: th3measure


----------



## TallWatch

SubMoose said:


> Very logical question with an easy answer. GMT travel watch, one each for me and my 3 boys. Will be given on 18th birthdays.
> Superior legibility, water resistant enough to scuba dive and completely innocuous on wrist in far away places!


Awesome ! And a truly difficult task with only 40 out there. Really cool to get these for your son`s .


----------



## canni01

SubMoose said:


> And just to be clear, I went through my PM's and it appears I bought a Key West from you but I think I bought "33" from Aceldama or TMW.


AH, so it was you who snagged Aceldama's from me! You have a quick trigger my friend, I had PM'd him literally less than an hour after it hit the forum. Well done!


----------



## canni01

Unable to edit the first post. Updated list:

1. Randy9999
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. canni01
14.
15.
16. SubMoose
17.
18. SubMoose
19.
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. SubMoose
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. timeturner7
32.
33. SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## TheDude

This thread cited a MkII infographic that is no longer online but clearly stated that 11 watches were unmade due to QC issues with parts. The infographic also showed #39 was final.

It's certainly possible that more we're made but would have been with parts Bill deemed substandard.

Last of the Graywaters going out tomorrow
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3904538&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> This thread cited a MkII infographic that is no longer online but clearly stated that 11 watches were unmade due to QC issues with parts. The infographic also showed #39 was final....


You're correct there. I remember the infographic that showed 11 unmade. And in the thread you linked it also stated 11 were unmade. A few months later after the MKII NY GTG, this was posted. Looks like the 40th piece got serial #49.



BobbyMike said:


> .....I basically went to the GTG to thank him personally for continuing the Graywater project. From working with him on that project I know that QC of the parts has been horrendous for him, causing untold delays. He went from receiving parts that had about 25% return rate to almost opposite 65-70% return rate....
> 
> .....I also got him to agree to finish one more Graywater (#49) for one of the original buyers who stuck through the whole process. He's going to stop with that one and keep the rest of the parts for repairs of the existing watches. I did not ask him for a timeline. The buyer is content to wait and I am too....


IG: th3measure


----------



## Aceldama

TheDude said:


> This thread cited a MkII infographic that is no longer online but clearly stated that 11 watches were unmade due to QC issues with parts. The infographic also showed #39 was final.
> 
> It's certainly possible that more we're made but would have been with parts Bill deemed substandard.
> 
> Last of the Graywaters going out tomorrow
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3904538&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyMike

Here's some more background. 

Reto and I never met face to face. We corresponded alot online and spoke on the phone. We almost met when he and his wife brought their daughter to the states to look at colleges, but we had a conflict in our schedules. We planned on meeting the following Summer (they were going to stay with us for a few days). I was asked by Reto to handle the distribution of the watches after someone else ghosted him (had promised to head it up and then vanished). He felt it would be easier for a US based person to handle that to have him do it from Thailand. He arranged that with Bill before he died. I actually received #27 before he killed himself. 

Reto never saw a Graywater in person. All he saw were my pictures and the ones Bill had sent him. He was over the moon and felt that Bill had captured what they had discussed.

I do remember that it took a while before he and Bill were happy with the yellow.

The decision to continue with the project was one that Bill and I arrived at. He wanted to see the watches done, but was plagued by the QC of certain parts. I wanted to see my friend's dream finished. The decision to stop at 39 (and later 40), was one that we both came to. The delivery was extremely drawn out as Bill had to juggle the QC of the Graywaters AND continue forward with other projects. Because there were issues with parts, we agreed it made more sense to stop when we did. Mainly so that he would have a selection of spare parts for future service and repairs of the watches that were finished.

I'm glad that Bill and I decided to move forward with the project. Bill is a class act and I respect what he has done, but I would be lying if I said it was fun. It was emotionally draining to say the least (not from dealing with the owners, everybody has been great).


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> You're correct there. I remember the infographic that showed 11 unmade. And in the thread you linked it also stated 11 were unmade. A few months later after the MKII NY GTG, this was posted. Looks like the 40th piece got serial #49.
> 
> IG: th3measure


That's kinda jacked up - now I don't have the last one made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeturner7

#31 here checking in.
Pretty cool side story on the piece of art. I bought the watch second (or third) hand and the owner didn't have the art. But after some searching on these forums, someone posted that they had the art for #31. After a brief exchange, they were nice enough to post it across the country to be reunited with #31.

This is why I love the watch community.


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> That's kinda jacked up - now I don't have the last one made.


I'm sorry I don't see how it's jacked up. You still have one of forty pieces. Plus the last piece went to an original buyer who had been in from the beginning. I remember reading where a lot of the original buyers dropped out, lost interest or just couldn't be reached when the Graywaters were ready to ship. That's how so many of us even had a chance to get one. I'm guessing if Bobby didn't have the rapport he does with Bill and the piece wasn't for an original buyer, he probably would've stopped at 39. The way the project shook out I think it's very fitting the first and last piece went to, two original buyers who had been through it all. I look at it as a good thing one more was built.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

timeturner7 said:


> #31 here checking in.
> Pretty cool side story on the piece of art. I bought the watch second (or third) hand and the owner didn't have the art. But after some searching on these forums, someone posted that they had the art for #31. After a brief exchange, they were nice enough to post it across the country to be reunited with #31.
> 
> This is why I love the watch community.


I remember that post for #31. Another reason that makes the watch community a good place to be part of.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> I'm sorry I don't see how it's jacked up. You still have one of forty pieces. Plus the last piece went to an original buyer who had been in from the beginning. I remember reading where a lot of the original buyers dropped out, lost interest or just couldn't be reached when the Graywaters were ready to ship. That's how so many of us even had a chance to get one. I'm guessing if Bobby didn't have the rapport he does with Bill and the piece wasn't for an original buyer, he probably would've stopped at 39. The way the project shook out I think it's very fitting the first and last piece went to, two original buyers who had been through it all. I look at it as a good thing one more was built.
> 
> IG: th3measure


We don't need to agree on this so don't worry about making a case to convince me I shouldn't feel worse than I did before learning I didn't own the last serial number.

It is what it is.

Also, "original buyer" in that context is nonsensical. They were original "supporters" who bailed (so arguably not even that). I'm an original buyer (first owner) but certainly not among the group to which you're referring. Regardless, I'm sure the actual buyers' money was appreciated by Bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyMike

TheDude said:


> We don't need to agree on this so don't worry about making a case to convince me I shouldn't feel worse than I did before learning I didn't own the last serial number.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> Also, "original buyer" in that context is nonsensical. They were original "supporters" who bailed (so arguably not even that). I'm an original buyer (first owner) but certainly not among the group to which you're referring. Regardless, I'm sure the actual buyers' money was appreciated by Bill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But why would it matter at all? Except for mine, #27, the order in which Bill made the watches was mostly random.The list of supporters I had was over three years old and many of the guys emails had changed. Coupled with the fact that quite a few were from out of the country it was difficult to contact them. Also, no-one from outside of the PMWF community was on the list. Bill and I brainstormed on how to sell the unclaimed numbers. He's the one that suggested that I reach out to this community.

With the way things worked out, everybody but me who got one should be super chuffed. I could have had the only one.


----------



## Randy9999

Hello from Graywater #1 ...









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Not a member. . . . . YET!


----------



## canni01

canni01 said:


> Unable to edit the first post. Updated list:
> 
> 1. Randy9999
> 2.
> 3. Dave M
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. canni01
> 14.
> 15.
> 16. SubMoose
> 17.
> 18. SubMoose
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22. OmegaCosmicMan
> 23.
> 24. SubMoose
> 25.
> 26.
> 27.
> 28.
> 29.
> 30.
> 31. timeturner7
> 32.
> 33. SubMoose
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39.
> 40.


Updated to add timeturner7 and Randy9999! Happy to see this thread gaining traction.


----------



## Dave M

#3 checking in...










Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Chromejob

Love that Erika's (?) strap with the yellow pencil stripe, perfect.


----------



## timeturner7

Adding a picture I took of mine on a blue Erika's strap in Shanghai this week. Have loved getting this watch back out as it has been put away for some time.


----------



## timeturner7

So I don't know how to attach pics.....

Here is a link



http://imgur.com/amVBcVY


----------



## Chromejob

timeturner7 said:


> So I don't know how to attach pics.....


:roll: You can attach them directly the post in the advanced editor. Look for "Manage attachments." :-!


----------



## canni01

Dave M said:


> #3 checking in...
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Updated the last version of the list. I believe your GW Instagram is what started my hunt. :-!


----------



## DDickson73

#19 checking in-

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

I guess it wasn’t clear from my earlier comments, but I have #39.


Also, the list should jump from #39 to #49 based on the owner of the 40th watch saying his has #49 serial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

TheDude said:


> I guess it wasn't clear from my earlier comments, but I have #39.
> 
> Also, the list should jump from #39 to #49 based on the owner of the 40th watch saying his has #49 serial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted! Updated list:

1. Randy9999
2.
3. Dave M
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. canni01
14.
15.
16. SubMoose
17.
18. SubMoose
19. DDickson73
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. SubMoose
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. timeturner7
32.
33. SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. TheDude
49.


----------



## Pentameter

I have #30…


----------



## Pentameter

I have #30…


----------



## BobbyMike

Don't forget that I have #27


----------



## canni01

Updated list:

1. Randy9999
2.
3. Dave M
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. canni01
14.
15.
16. SubMoose
17.
18. SubMoose
19. DDickson73
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. SubMoose
25.
26.
27. BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. Pentameter
31. timeturner7
32.
33. SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. TheDude
49.


----------



## spartan6

32/50 currently for sale on the bay.


----------



## WatchCollector01

#32 checking in

Purchased from eBay a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

Updated list!



canni01 said:


> Updated list:
> 
> 1. Randy9999
> 2.
> 3. Dave M
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. canni01
> 14.
> 15.
> 16. SubMoose
> 17.
> 18. SubMoose
> 19. DDickson73
> 20.
> 21.
> 22. OmegaCosmicMan
> 23.
> 24. SubMoose
> 25.
> 26.
> 27. BobbyMike
> 28.
> 29.
> 30. Pentameter
> 31. timeturner7
> 32. WatchCollector01
> 33. SubMoose
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39. TheDude
> 49.


----------



## dweldon

I sold mine last year and I’m regretting it now! Awesome watches


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

Bump :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

I sold my DLC #23 a while back. I sometimes wonder how it's doing.....


----------



## canni01

Hey guys, #13 has changed hands from me to Semper Jeep :-! Just wanted to update. 

On you guys to keep up with this list from now on :-d I'm sure I will be popping by from time to time.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Thanks @canni01 for the smooth transaction and helping me get my hands on one of the watches I've been searching for for so long!


----------



## canni01

Semper Jeep said:


> Thanks @canni01 for the smooth transaction and helping me get my hands on one of the watches I've been searching for for so long!


Looking good! I'm glad it fell into the hands of someone who appreciates the MKII brand as much as you do. Wear in good health!


----------



## longstride

Is it known if Bill intends to finish the last 12 watches in this series, I think he was not happy with the last 12 case backs.


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Is it known if Bill intends to finish the last 12 watches in this series, I think he was not happy with the last 12 case backs.


Most likely no. I want to say the final number made was 40. Here's some context on the last one made as well as the difficulties that arose with making the GWs.

NYC GTG - pictures, more to follow
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=41870282&share_type=t

IG: th3measure


----------



## canni01

Anyone looking to sell a greywater and/or paradive? 

Regrettably I sold mine, but I feel like subconsciously created this group for the day I could beg you all to sell me yours! Let me know!!


----------



## BobbyMike

longstride said:


> Is it known if Bill intends to finish the last 12 watches in this series, I think he was not happy with the last 12 case backs.


We are not going to finish the 50. We jointly decided to stop at 40.


----------



## longstride

OK *BobbyMike* understood - thanks for the update.


----------



## Mjsusc

Cool dial


----------



## jacobo

Checking in with #2








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo

I guess I should post a case back photo as well.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here is (was) My Gw #22 _'in action'_ yesterday...









Somewhere under all the plumbing, wiring and other 'stuff'......is the MB OM642 V6 Diesel in the Jeep Grand Cherokee that got *new* glow plugs yesterday afternoon... :roll:









:think: Still faithful after all these years.... b-)









Yep. I love this watch.... :-!

|>|>


----------



## OliverBox

I’m new around here, but I joined this forum in hopes of finding a Paradive. I had never heard of a Graywater... my mouth is literally hanging open! I’m a sucker for GMT watches. This is the coolest watch I’ve ever seen. 

If anyone would consider selling me one, please Contact me. Please. I promise to give it a good home, wear it with pride, and NEVER flip it. Thanks.


----------



## Randy9999

@jacobo ...
Here's the latest list - thanks to @canni01 for inventing and maintaining this list for so long!
*__*

Updated list:

1. Randy9999
2. jacobo
3. Dave M
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. SubMoose
17.
18. SubMoose
19. DDickson73
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. SubMoose
25.
26.
27. BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. Pentameter
31. timeturner7
32. WatchCollector01
33. SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. TheDude
49.


----------



## Dre

Folks,

I was just made aware of this thread / registry. I've been the owner of MKII Greywater #10 since new. Great watch that I thoroughly enjoy! Here's a few snaps of mine:


----------



## Randy9999

@Dre ...
*__*

Updated list:

1. Randy9999
2. jacobo
3. Dave M
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Dre
11.
12.
13. Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. SubMoose
17.
18. SubMoose
19. DDickson73
20.
21.
22. OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. SubMoose
25.
26.
27. BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. Pentameter
31. timeturner7
32. WatchCollector01
33. SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. TheDude
49.


----------



## BobbyMike

Randy, if you ever want to sell #1 Please let me know. Biggest collecting mistake I made was selling it to someone that promised me that they would never sell it, and then promptly did so. Even my wife thinks I was a knucklehead.


----------



## Randy9999

BobbyMike said:


> Randy, if you ever want to sell #1 Please let me know. Biggest collecting mistake I made was selling it to someone that promised me that they would never sell it, and then promptly did so. Even my wife thinks I was a knucklehead.


@BobbyMike I promise you'll be the one should I ever sell it. No one's more deserving than the guy who shepherded the project alongside Bill to completion. Warm regards as always, btw!


----------



## BobbyMike

Thanks Randy!


----------



## jwellemeyer

#4 checking in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Randy9999 said:


> @jacobo ...
> Here's the latest list - thanks to @canni01 for inventing and maintaining this list for so long!
> *__*
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> 1. Randy9999
> 2. jacobo
> 3. Dave M
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. Semper Jeep
> 14.
> 15.
> 16. SubMoose
> 17.
> 18. SubMoose
> 19. DDickson73
> 20.
> 21.
> 22. OmegaCosmicMan
> 23.
> 24. SubMoose
> 25.
> 26.
> 27. BobbyMike
> 28.
> 29.
> 30. Pentameter
> 31. timeturner7
> 32. WatchCollector01
> 33. SubMoose
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39. TheDude
> 49.


pretty stupid/obvious question but I hesitated for weeks before asking (so I get some credit for that ??) - from this list am I to conclude that SubMoose bought 4 Greywater watches?? ?
It's hard enough to get a chance to order just 1, how did SubMoose manage 4??


----------



## BobbyMike

bombaywalla said:


> pretty stupid/obvious question but I hesitated for weeks before asking (so I get some credit for that ??) - from this list am I to conclude that SubMoose bought 4 Greywater watches?? ?
> It's hard enough to get a chance to order just 1, how did SubMoose manage 4??


I'll answer directly, as I handled the delivery of all the watches. He didn't. 
He bought the extra watches from other people. There has been some movement since the initial issue. 
And there is exactly NO chance to order one new. The only way to get one is to buy a used one at this time (and for the future).


----------



## Randy9999

Welcome aboard, @jwellemeyer ...
*__*

Updated list:

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @Dre
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose
19. @DDickson73
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude 
49.


----------



## jwellemeyer

I just read the entire thread. I had no idea of the history, and I didn't realize how lucky I am to have one of these until now. Below is a case back pic.

Does anyone know what the "R" in the center of the dial represents? I have a feeling it's the initial of the PMWF owner that passed away, but I figure someone in the group would know for certain.

I apologize if my question was addressed already. If so, I must have missed it.

Again, just glad to be here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

jwellemeyer said:


> Does anyone know what the "R" in the center of the dial represents? I have a feeling it's the initial of the PMWF owner that passed away, but I figure someone in the group would know for certain.


Stands for Reto. Reto Castellazzi was the owner of the Poor Man's Watch Forum where the Graywater originally started.

Agreed, anyone who has one should feel fortunate. It's an amazing piece.

Congrats on your Graywater. Always thought the GW could be the one and only, but I'm too sick to have only one watch haha.

Enjoy it!


----------



## jwellemeyer

Thanks for the reply and thanks for the information! 

I’m equally sick in the head!


----------



## BobbyMike

jwellemeyer said:


> Thanks for the reply and thanks for the information!
> 
> I'm equally sick in the head!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## bombaywalla

BobbyMike said:


> Welcome to the club!


Errr... Asylum! (as in Watch Asylum...  )


----------



## SubMoose

bombaywalla said:


> pretty stupid/obvious question but I hesitated for weeks before asking (so I get some credit for that ??) - from this list am I to conclude that SubMoose bought 4 Greywater watches?? ?
> It's hard enough to get a chance to order just 1, how did SubMoose manage 4??


I didn't get even one of the original orders. Loved the Blackwater and I'm a GMT fan. The watches started delivering then began changing hands in Feb-October of 2017. I was going through radiation for cancer treatment at that time and all I can say is me on the couch with an iPad, Watchrecon alerts and some extra cash was a dangerous combination. I had 2 by March of 2017 and took one on a live aboard dive trip to Indonesia, totally fell in love with the watch and knew that I wanted to pull off the one for each son feat. Surprisingly, they trade more often than the Blackwater, which I find to be a better size for me.


----------



## Semper Jeep

SubMoose said:


> ...Surprisingly, they trade more often than the Blackwater, which I find to be a better size for me.


I've noticed this too. I've seen Greywaters pop up for sale a few times each year but I cannot remember the last time I saw a Blackwater on the 2nd hand market. I'm lucky to have one of each and while I think the Greywater is the better looking, more interesting watch, the Blackwater fits me better as well.

Anybody have any information on how many Blackwaters were made?


----------



## Pentameter

whoops, I actually have #30, not #33 as I had previously mentioned. That probably caused some confusion - sorry about that


----------



## Randy9999

Here's the latest Mk II Graywater owner list (in order of the limited edition # for each). Let me know if something here needs to be edited...

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @Dre
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose
19. @DDickson73
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------



## DDickson73

Randy9999 said:


> Here's the latest Mk II Graywater owner list (in order of the limited edition # for each). Let me know if something here needs to be edited...
> 
> 1. @Randy9999
> 2. @jacobo
> 3. @Dave M
> 4. @jwellemeyer
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. @Dre
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. @Semper Jeep
> 14.
> 15.
> 16. @SubMoose
> 17.
> 18. @SubMoose
> 19. @DDickson73
> 20.
> 21.
> 22. @OmegaCosmicMan
> 23.
> 24. @SubMoose
> 25.
> 26.
> 27. @BobbyMike
> 28.
> 29.
> 30. @Pentameter
> 31. @timeturner7
> 32. @WatchCollector01
> 33. @SubMoose
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39. @TheDude
> 49.


Hello,
Im no longer the owner of #19.
I sold it outside of this forum so I have no idea if a WUS member owns it or not.
Regards-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

Hi all - I am happy to report that I am once again a member of this club. @Dre was kind enough to sell me #10. Super excited to be able to obtain one, should not have sold #13 to begin with!

Looks like the list has not been updated for about 9 months now, so here is an updated list with the most recent updates:

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @canni01
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose
19. @clarencek 
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------



## Randy9999

Happy to relinquish my role back to you, sir.


----------



## clarencek

I have #19!


----------



## canni01

clarencek said:


> I have #19!


Nice, welcome! Great to have #19 accounted for again. Added to the list above.


----------



## canni01

Randy9999 said:


> Happy to relinquish my role back to you, sir.


Thank you for keeping this going @Randy9999. Nothing wrong with a little teamwork! 👍


----------



## TallWatch

clarencek said:


> I have #19!





canni01 said:


> Hi all - I am happy to report that I am once again a member of this club. @Dre was kind enough to sell me #10. Super excited to be able to obtain one, should not have sold #13 to begin with!
> 
> Looks like the list has not been updated for about 9 months now, so here is an updated list with the most recent updates:
> 
> Congrats !! These are so great


----------



## TallWatch

clarencek said:


> I have #19!


Congrats with a great catch


----------



## canni01

Hello from #10!


----------



## TallWatch

Awesome watch !


----------



## Randy9999

*List as of April 18, 2022*

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @canni01
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose
19. @clarencek
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------



## SubMoose

Randy9999 said:


> *List as of April 18, 2022*
> 
> 1. @Randy9999
> 2. @jacobo
> 3. @Dave M
> 4. @jwellemeyer
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. @canni01
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. @Semper Jeep
> 14.
> 15.
> 16. @SubMoose
> 17.
> 18. @SubMoose
> 19. @clarencek
> 20.
> 21.
> 22. @OmegaCosmicMan
> 23.
> 24. @SubMoose
> 25.
> 26.
> 27. @BobbyMike
> 28.
> 29.
> 30. @Pentameter
> 31. @timeturner7
> 32. @WatchCollector01
> 33. @SubMoose
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39. @TheDude
> 49.





SubMoose said:


> I didn't get even one of the original orders. Loved the Blackwater and I'm a GMT fan. The watches started delivering then began changing hands in Feb-October of 2017. I was going through radiation for cancer treatment at that time and all I can say is me on the couch with an iPad, Watchrecon alerts and some extra cash was a dangerous combination. I had 2 by March of 2017 and took one on a live aboard dive trip to Indonesia, totally fell in love with the watch and knew that I wanted to pull off the one for each son feat. Surprisingly, they trade more often than the Blackwater, which I find to be a better size for me.


plan is moving, number 18 has officially moved to my oldest son!


----------



## Randy9999

*List as of May 19, 2022*

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @canni01
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose's oldest son
19. @clarencek
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------



## dweldon

I’m the new owner of #10. @dweldon
I owned #34 years ago and sold it regrettably…..always wanted another and was lucky enough to snag #10 last week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy9999

dweldon said:


> I’m the new owner of #10. @dweldon
> I owned #34 years ago and sold it regrettably…..always wanted another and was lucky enough to snag #10 last week.


Welcome back!

*List as of June 6, 2022*

1. @Randy9999
2. @jacobo
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. @dweldon
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose's oldest son
19. @clarencek
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26.
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------



## Chromejob

Funny how my old #13 is owned by someone named Semper Jeep. … I owned an '87 Jeep YJ for 21 years.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Chromejob said:


> Funny how my old #13 is owned by someone named Semper Jeep. … I owned an '87 Jeep YJ for 21 years.


My very first Jeep was an '87 as well, except it was a Grand Wagoneer. FWIW, I just recently bought my 8th Jeep a couple months ago - a '22 Gladiator.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Inspired to check in with my Graywater AND my Jeep by the last couple posts.


----------



## SkidPilot

Number 8 checking in. I’ve had this watch quite some time, I just haven’t gotten around to checking in yet. I made great use of the gmt function, It was invaluable during trips to Afghanistan and Kuwait, enabling me to call the wife without waking her up and making it easy to fill out post flight paperwork.


----------



## TheMeasure

#26 checking in. Inherited it over a year or so ago but like #8, didn’t get around to officially checking it in here. I’ve probably posted this photo previously in the WRUW thread.


----------



## Randy9999

*List as of August 29, 2022*

1. @Randy9999 
2. @jacobo 
3. @Dave M
4. @jwellemeyer
5.
6.
7.
8. @SkidPilot
9.
10. @dweldon
11.
12.
13. @Semper Jeep
14.
15.
16. @SubMoose
17.
18. @SubMoose's oldest son
19. @clarencek
20.
21.
22. @OmegaCosmicMan
23.
24. @SubMoose
25.
26. @TheMeasure
27. @BobbyMike
28.
29.
30. @Pentameter
31. @timeturner7
32. @WatchCollector01
33. @SubMoose
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. @TheDude
49.


----------

